
Show HN: Rogue AI Dungeon, javacript bot scripting game - cdubzzz
http://bovard.github.io/raid/
======
anonfunction
Link to github repo:
[https://github.com/bovard/raid](https://github.com/bovard/raid)

------
techdragon
This is a pretty clever little idea for a game/programming practice. Very
neat.

------
brudgers
After looking at the tutorial the game mechanics are still not clear to me.

------
rdk1207
__javascript

